# Gary is very shy, anyway I can help him warm up?



## SweetTweet (Dec 10, 2013)

I've had my favorite cockatiel, Gary a normal grey:grey tiel:, for three years at the end of December. He'll come close to me, and whistle and bob his head but if I move besides bobbing my head back he will fly away or hiss at me. I've been working with him everyday, sitting close to him and making clicking noises, he loves it when I do that. Yet he still hasn't warmed up to me. Am I doing something wrong or not doing something?
Any tips are highly appreciated!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Have you tried offering any treats? Or eating together as a flock?


----------



## SweetTweet (Dec 10, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> Have you tried offering any treats? Or eating together as a flock?


Yes, he will eat his favorite treat from my hand but first my hand has to be sitting there for at least 5 mins.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, it's something  As he gets comfortable, he'll move closer to it sooner and sooner


----------



## SweetTweet (Dec 10, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> Well, it's something  As he gets comfortable, he'll move closer to it sooner and sooner


Alright, I'll just keep at it then. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I see you also have a budgie and two other cockatiels. Are any of them more tame than Gary?


----------

